# Insurance prices significantly falling?



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm 34 so well past the high risk age, I have maximum NCB so that doesn't matter much either. 

Last year there was huge internet hype about BMWs being stolen, yet most people on the BMW sites were seeing significant drops in the the cost of insurance. 

Mine dropped last year from over £500 to £380. 

It's due again in a few weeks and just ran confused.com to see what prices would be this year. 

£249 is the cheapest quote from a few recognised companies. Not bad for a 3.0 twin turbo. 

That's a significant drop considering there is no factors to merit a third reduction. 

I also still stand by my opinion the BMW theft epidemic was mostly just the internet blowing it way out of proportion.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorted my insurance out today.

After some searching I had quotes of just over £200 for a policy without much cover.

Having all the legal protection, low excess, courtesy car from my end, protected NCB and breakdown cover etc etc it has come up to £288.

I didn't really need breakdown cover as I already have it with my insured BMW warranty.

My fear was I've replaced the runflat tyres with normal tyres and if I ever get a puncture, I could get stuck. I've got tyre goo but I'm not too convinced it is that great.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

That is one hell of a drop. Although young, and maybe the factor here, over 4 years mine has dropped from 1250 to 300! At least the prices aren't going up


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine has gone down from £248 to £165 fully comp with protected no claims in my e39 530i.

The joys of being middle-aged and a softening insurance market.


----------

